# Used table saw



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all, looking at a used table saw I found nearby, the owner says it is a craftsman 152.221040 I've tried to find some info on it, but the info I've found is minimal. 


If anyone has any experience with this saw I'd like to hear it, good, bad, or indifferent.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

Googling 'Craftsman 152.221040' brought up a bajillion links of good info. These are the first 2 threads in the list:
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthr...52-221040-Table-Saw-Is-it-the-same-as-OR35505

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/craftsman-table-saw-question-16995/

It's a good saw.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The 22104 was the entry level of the original Craftsman "zipcode" hybrids made by Steel City/Orion. The 22114 and 22124 were the other two. They were introduced somtime in 2004 IIRC. They're full size saws with yoke style cabinet mounted trunnions and a serpentine drive belt. The 22104 had steel wings and a lesser fence, but the guts were same. They were a pretty well regarded saw, and a had a large happy following. They predated mandatory riving knives. The new 22116 replaced the 22124 a few years ago, and the other two have been discontinued. 

It looks like this:









The guts looks something like this:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Agreed, pretty nice saw, what's the asking price your considering?


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

I have the same saw (got used), it has been great for me. I haven't worked any thick hardwoods yet, but have not yet been able to bog down the 1 1/2 hp. Once I got everything adjusted, the fence has stayed square (but I am careful to not abuse it) and with a knife scribe line on the cursor, can repeat rips with good accuracy. The stamped steel wings have not been much of a problem, they are both flat and square to the table, didn't have to shim anything.

Of course, after I got it, THEN I found a great deal on a 22124...


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

After googling, it seems like the 152.221040 is the same with OR35505 .


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The same saw was available (with minor changes) as at least a ridgid, craftsman, steel city and possibly others.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks all, I'll be taking a look at it later this week. The person selling it has added casters to make it mobile, they are asking $100 for it. I'm thinking the hardest part will be finding a friend to help me load it into my truck and unload it when I get home. They are about an hour from me, but 30 minutes from where I work.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a steal.....go...it's not going to last.


----------



## Dodis (Feb 25, 2013)

And if you have a pickup, loading is easy. Remove the power switch from the fence rail, position the saw with the rail over the tailgate, and roll the saw into the truck upside down. Reverse to unload, real easy with two people and not much lifting. I was able to unload mine by myself, but more steady with two.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Dodis said:


> And if you have a pickup, loading is easy. Remove the power switch from the fence rail, position the saw with the rail over the tailgate, and roll the saw into the truck upside down. Reverse to unload, real easy with two people and not much lifting. I was able to unload mine by myself, but more steady with two.


Awesome, thanks for the tip. This will make it a lot easier to get the saw loaded and unloaded when I get home.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

USNrider said:


> Thanks all, I'll be taking a look at it later this week. The person selling it has added casters to make it mobile, they are asking $100 for it. I'm thinking the hardest part will be finding a friend to help me load it into my truck and unload it when I get home. They are about an hour from me, but 30 minutes from where I work.


The motor is worth the asking price. Great deal if it runs.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Well crap- he sold the table saw before I got a chance to look at it. At least he emailed me to tell me. 

The hunt continues.....


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

USNrider said:


> Well crap- he sold the table saw before I got a chance to look at it. At least he emailed me to tell me.
> 
> The hunt continues.....


Bummer, but deals like that don't usually stick around long. It was nice of him to let you know.....sounds like a stand up guy.

If you post your location, one of these guys or gals might be able to offer some leads on another saw deal....


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Bummer, but deals like that don't usually stick around long. It was nice of him to let you know.....sounds like a stand up guy.
> 
> If you post your location, one of these guys or gals might be able to offer some leads on another saw deal....


Yep, I knew it was a good deal and figured it wouldn't last long. Only irritating thing was the guy is the one that set up the Sat meeting to take a look and then it got sold. Oh well. 

BTW- I'm in the Hampton Roads area of Virginia and still looking. I figure if I don't find anything in the next 2 months I'll probably just save up some more money and buy a new saw in the 500-600 range, but if I can avoid the cost and get a good saw I'd rather go the used route.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

I would have sent you a private message, but you have PMs disabled.

A couple of tips for finding good deals on saws:

Camp out on craigslist on saturday from 10AM to 1PMish. Seems like most of the crazy good deals I've seen lately have been posted about that time. People wake up from their hangover wanting to make a major change in their life, starting with the garage! hahaha!

Use a notification service to email you when craigslist searches matching your keywords pop up. Be sure to exclude brands you know you don't want. For example, a search might look like this: "Table saw" -ryobi -skil -skill -skilsaw -pro tech -central

The problem with notification services is that they have a delay of sometimes a half-hour. Somebody who just entered the search will have already emailed the seller and set up a viewing before you even got the email. But, you may still luck out.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Craftsman with cast iron wings and Biesemeyer fence for $300

Delta X5 Unisaw with Biesemeyer, router table, and mobile base for $500  <-Jump on that *NOW*, if you have the space and the motor is single phase. Hell, it'd be worth it even if you had to buy a single phase motor. He's got a floor drill press for $75, too.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Whys the good stuff never by me.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

RobinDobbie said:


> Craftsman with cast iron wings and Biesemeyer fence for $300
> 
> Delta X5 Unisaw with Biesemeyer, router table, and mobile base for $500  <-Jump on that *NOW*, if you have the space and the motor is single phase. Hell, it'd be worth it even if you had to buy a single phase motor. He's got a floor drill press for $75, too.


The c-man is overpriced by at least $100 ( and not in terribly good shape) and the delta, while a nice saw at a really good price, appears to have been used in a commercial setting. Component condition could be a factor a potential buyer should be prepared for.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

RobinDobbie said:


> I would have sent you a private message, but you have PMs disabled.
> 
> A couple of tips for finding good deals on saws:
> 
> ...


Craigslist is my new most visited site this past couple of weeks. The good deal I found was posted on Sunday night. Odd time for such a good deal but I still jumped on it as far as contacting him. Just didn't work out. Do you know of any decent notification apps? I've never had any positive results from them. A 30 minute delay isn't terrible, but that would be a huge improvement over what my past experiences were with notification apps.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

RobinDobbie said:


> Craftsman with cast iron wings and Biesemeyer fence for $300
> 
> Delta X5 Unisaw with Biesemeyer, router table, and mobile base for $500  <-Jump on that *NOW*, if you have the space and the motor is single phase. Hell, it'd be worth it even if you had to buy a single phase motor. He's got a floor drill press for $75, too.



I've seen the Craftsman already and decided to pass on it, just not what I'm looking for. 

The Delta looks nice, and I haven't seen it yet, but I'd have to build a whole new workshop and that isn't a possibility. 

I'm looking for either a table saw with a mobile base or one I could easily add a mobile base to. Preferably with an induction motor, cast iron top, a decent fence system and cabinet mounted trunnions in that order. Worst case scenario I'd consider a saw that I could mount to a movable base that I can build but the induction motor is pretty much a must have for me and that seems to be the big hangup with most of the saws on CL.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

I wish I could recommend a good notification app. I too have been disappointed with apps, even paid. I _had_ a better solution than apps. But, when I just checked their page, I got this saddening message: _"Due to a Cease and Desist order recieved on August 5th, 2013 by Perkins Coie who represent Craigslist, AdRavage is being shut down effective immediately."_

Craigs is still great, but sometimes I question their sanity. They're living in 1998.



toolguy1000 said:


> The c-man is overpriced by at least $100 ( and not in terribly good shape)


You really think a belt driven table saw with cast iron wings and Biesemeyer fence is worth less than the Biesemeyer alone? How many used items have you gotten that didn't need any clean up what-so-ever?



> and the delta, while a nice saw at a really good price, appears to have been used in a commercial setting. Component condition could be a factor a potential buyer should be prepared for.


Good thing it's a commercial saw designed for daily use, huh? When is "component condition" _not_ a factor when buying used? Craigslist shoppers should be prepared for just about anything. It's not a Certified Pre-owned Lexus.! :laughing:


----------



## Doomi (Aug 5, 2013)

USNrider said:


> Craigslist is my new most visited site this past couple of weeks. The good deal I found was posted on Sunday night. Odd time for such a good deal but I still jumped on it as far as contacting him. Just didn't work out. Do you know of any decent notification apps? I've never had any positive results from them. A 30 minute delay isn't terrible, but that would be a huge improvement over what my past experiences were with notification apps.


I use "if that then this"... www.ifttt.com

I have it set to text me based on different search results. But you can have it email, etc. I'd recommend giving it a try.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

RobinDobbie said:


> I wish I could recommend a good notification app. I too have been disappointed with apps, even paid. I _had_ a better solution than apps. But, when I just checked their page, I got this saddening message: _"Due to a Cease and Desist order recieved on August 5th, 2013 by Perkins Coie who represent Craigslist, AdRavage is being shut down effective immediately."_
> 
> Craigs is still great, but sometimes I question their sanity. They're living in 1998.
> 
> ...


what can i say? i'm a tough grader.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

This looks promising. I've already emailed him to ask for a model number. The thing that sucks is I'll be out on the ship for the next 1-2 weeks so I'll have to find a friend willing to inspect and pick up for me if it is worth it.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/3995095995.html


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like it could be direct drive with a universal motor....note the location and type of switch, and the throat insert location. That fence sucks too. If the Cman with the Biese saw isn't what you're looking for, I highly doubt this one will impress more.

IMHO, the saw with the Biese is a much better choice if it runs well.....belt drive, induction motor, grated cast wings. You've seen it, I haven't so you'll know better. The leg stand looks a little grungy, but some wire brushing and a coat of gray paint will have it looking like new. I'm on the fence with pricing....I don't think it's too far out of line with that fence....an offer of $225-$250 shouldn't offend. Or, I'd hold out for another saw...


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

knotscott said:


> Looks like it could be direct drive with a universal motor....note the location and type of switch, and the throat insert location. That fence sucks too. If the Cman with the Biese saw isn't what you're looking for, I highly doubt this one will impress more.
> 
> IMHO, the saw with the Biese is a much better choice if it runs well.....belt drive, induction motor, grated cast wings. You've seen it, I haven't so you'll know better. The leg stand looks a little grungy, but some wire brushing and a coat of gray paint will have it looking like new. I'm on the fence with pricing....I don't think it's too far out of line with that fence....an offer of $225-$250 shouldn't offend. Or, I'd hold out for another saw...


Agreed...


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Yep, that last saw was direct drive. That and a couple other reasons resulted in me passing on it. I did also email the guy with the craftsman with Biese fence when this post started just to take a closer look but have yet to hear anything from them.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Time for another search.

This weekends CL find is a Craftsman table saw. Model number 113.298032, the seller is asking 120 for it and says it won't turn off unless unplugged but works otherwise. Sounds as simple as replacing the switch or even repairing it if I can get it opened up. Initial search online shows forum topics, but I haven't dug too deep into them yet. Hopefully this works out as I'd like to finally have this part so I can start designing the layout of my storage area where all the tools will be kept when not in use.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Depends on the rest of the saw....what fence, what wings, mobile base? 120 is in the ballpark, just need more info


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/tls/4007682659.html

Here is a link to the ad. Kinda hard to tell, but it looks like the original fence which so far has pretty crappy comments on it. It has the wings, originally made of steel so I imagine these are the stamped steel wings. Miter gauge is included in the picture. Mobile base, but with the picture of it in the dirt I initially question the mobility of the wheels. In the end I'd probably make a nice table saw base with tons of storage and dust collection but the mobile base would have to do for at least a while until I draw up plans for the new base and build it. Looks like the motor hangs off the back, which is a slight pain for space but nothing terrible. Table mounted trunions, but they appear to be easily adjustable from the owners manual I found online.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The saw itself is a good saw, but your right, junk fence, lowers wings, and the saw sitting in the mud says to me not taken care of. I'd offer 50 bucks, or keep looking.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The basics of that Cman saw in Virginia Beach are solid (Emerson/US made, full size, cast iron, belt drive induction motor), but as mentioned, the fence is pretty lame....that it can be made to work...it's just not a smooth accurate rugged fence....sort of a pain to deal with. It's still not a bad starting pointing, as the fence could be upgraded later on as budget allows. It's worth a look to see it run and check on condition....ask what they'd take for it....$75-$100 would be a pretty nice deal IMO, and would get you started. 

For more money, there's also a Hitachi C10FL for $200. It needs some cleaning, and doesn't show a fence, but if the fence is included and it checks out, it could be worth an offer....can't hurt to ask what they'd take. Can't hurt to mention that you're on a military budget either! :laughing: If the fences isn't included, I'd just skip it. 

This AMT saw for $195 could be worth a look and an offer. It looks to be a common Taiwanese contractor saw made by Mao Shan...AMT is just one of the many brands it was sold under years ago....Jet, Griz, Omega, AFF, Ohio Forge, Mao Shan, etc. The fence is ok...not great, but functional, has grated cast wings, and the motors were strong. It needs replacement handwheels (vice grips will do in a pinch)....a good bartering point if it runs well and checks out. Again, can't hurt to look and see what they'd take or make an offer you're comfortable with.


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

*interesting dilema*

The wife just told me to wait another month or two and we should have enough saved up to get the Rigid 4512 brand new. 

So here is the dilema: Do I just wait and get the 4512 or do I find an older used saw for less and work with it?

Part of me thinks the older saws are built better and with the savings I wouldn't mind applying a little extra money into a mobile cabinet and quality fence. However, the new saws have the riving knife setup which seems like a good plus. 

I already know that if I get the 4512 it is highly unlikely for me to make a cabinet for it anytime in the next 5 years. The good thing about that is it's basically a turnkey setup. The older saws would allow me to build a killer cabinet that I've already thought up in my head with dust collection, storage for blades and maybe a circular and jigsaw, have a router built in, and have a slick outfeed support on it. In all reality, I'd probably spend more in the end once its built but dang is it tempting.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It comes down to if you want a riving knife or not....that would be my big choice. The of craftsman saws I think are built as good, if not better than the new ridgid saws, but you have to get a new fence for the old craftsmans.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

i'd try the 4512. it comes with many desirable features and has a 90 day satisfaction guaranty. also, if a HD can be found that honors harbor freight's "20% off any single item" coupon, the 4512 may be had for $400. it also carries a 3 year new tool guaranty and is eligible for registration with ridgid's LSA (lifetime service agreement - free rapairs, parts and labor, for life to the tool's original owner). details here:

http://www.ridgid.com/tools/power-tool-warranty

the 4512 does/did have a problem with some units experiencing changing blade to miter slot alignment as blade elevation is changed (aligned for, say, 3/4" flat goods, but not aligned if ripping 2" thick hardwoods). no known field remedy. but withe the 90 day satisfaction guaranty, it can be returned for refund or replacement.

and that c-man, even though i'm a very contented owner of two similar TSs, doesn't seem to have it's splitter/blade guard assembly. $40-$100 to replace and absolutely necessary for safe ripping of dimensional material.


----------

